# Lethal Yellow and Dominant yellow



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

To start it off, if dominant yellow is represented as Ay, would lethal yellow be AyAy? What does y stand for? 
Next silly question; is it possible to have a living mouse that carries a homogenous Ay, or do they all die prematurely?

Next - if you were to breed a red mouse, would you avoid breeding it with any other mice with dilutions of yellow? Such as another red mouse?

Did I word any of that correctly? :lol: 
Anyway, thanks for reading/answering all of my questions!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Morning! Ay/Ay are all reabsorbed in the uterus, i believe i once read that this happen when the foetus is around 10 days old. The y stands for yellow. There's no reason to avoid breeding dominant yellows together, as no suffering occurs since the homozygous Ay mice are never born.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the word 'lethal' tends to scare people about this variety, but, as Sarah says, it is not a problem.


----------



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, I see. That's not as bad as I thought it was.
Thank you for the clarification!


----------

